# im gonna start the moaning



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

im bored of life,sick to death of it,dont get me wrong im not gonna top myself but i seem to be trying my hardest to wake up later and later each day,and when i do wake up the motivation to go out and do something is completely lost,maybe its just a blip but this stinks sometimes,i wake up and the realisation that its gonna be another weird and fucked up day causes me a great deal of stress


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

any chance of feeling good and enjoying myself is lost on this feeling of introspection and this constant feeling of fear and worry,go out and do something i hear you say!
well i could go out and go watch a strip show but i wouldnt enjoy it,i could go out and meet the girl of my dreams and screw all day but i wouldnt enjoy it..


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

JC - what kind of attitude is that, you big fat poo?

How do you know that you wouldn't enjoy it ? How do you know that your introspection and DP will never fade ? When did you last go out and enjoy a movie, go on the pull, occupy your mind FULL TIME, for an EXTENDED period, not just once in a blue moon ? It doesn't happen overnight mate. You have to keep going and going and going and going and going and going and going.

If you are expecting not to enjoy it or forget about your problems for a while, then of course - you won't !!! You know more than anyone that the key to beating this shit is forgetting....focusing outwards. There won't be a miracle...you have to beat it, force it away...relax back into yourself. The ONLY REASON YOU WON'T ENJOY IT IS IF YOU LET YOUR DP STOP YOU ENJOYING IT. IT'S AS SIMPLE AS THAT.

So there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

> JC - what kind of attitude is that, you big fat poo?


LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love you martin. please marry me and have my children... wait... i would have your children.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

cheers martin
i was just in a really pissed off mood when i posted that and felt like venting,but since then today i decided to put on my running shoes and jog down by the river,i feel better

cheers mate
i need to stop moaning


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i just seem to be in a bit of a mood lately since i stopped drinking.....anyway lets get back to beating this shit


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Don't worry about it JC. People just need a kick up the arse from time to time...I know I do. Luckily I've got my mother to do it for me...she won't let me slip into bedridden self-pity, and I'm eternally gratefull for that.

I tell ya, one good thing about Cipramil withdrawal is that booze is a total and utter no-no. I had a pint yesterday and nearly passed out.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

good to hear the withdrawl went ok mate...
im back at winterbourne house next week to start my group therepy sessions...i was told that group therepy wouldnt be any good for me but i cant see how sitting in a room full of alcoholics and drug addicts will do me any harm


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Kari - if neccessary, I'll have the surgical procedures that allows me to have your children.


----------

